# For all the Alphasmart users...have you seen the Hemingwrite?



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Ran across this today on Twitter....

http://www.psfk.com/2014/10/hemingwrite-reinvents-typewriter.html?utm_content=bufferc35ec&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Love the look of it, but isn't it just an Alphasmart with a fancier exterior?

(Apologies if this has been posted elsewhere. I searched, but nothing came up.)


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I only just saw this, thanks to your twitter feed, and now I want one. I bet they'll be expensive.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely interesting. Personally I wouldn't want the wifi and cloud backup, but that's just me. I want complete isolation from any Net connection, which is one reason I was planning to write on my old Smith Corona before I bought a Neo.

Still, if I saw one on display somewhere, I would probably tinker with it. If the price wasn't too high, I might give it a chance.

That being said, I love my Neo, so the Hemingwrite would have a hard time swaying me over.

Two comments on the Hemingwrite:

1.) In the images there does not appear to be images on the keys. While not necessary for my typing, I'd want the letters and numbers there for speed. I don't want to have to think about where my hands needs to be placed.

2.) One of the interviews I read from the developers mentioned the Hemingwrite was specifically being made and marketed for those "who do not write a whole lot." That struck me as odd. I would think they would go the exact opposite direction, at least with marketing.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the idea of the cloud backup. It is a tad annoying plugging in the alphasmart and waiting for it to type everything out again. It's cute. 
I wanted to hate it because I love my alphasmart like a human child, but ... If this thing isn't stupid expensive I bet I get one.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Since it's called the Hemingwrite, does than mean it translates all of your purple prose into terse sentences, and can survive being dropped when you're drunk?


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

If it's not too expensive, I will probably get one too. I like the idea of having back up cloud service because sometimes it takes a while waiting for the alphasmart to write the words out onto scrivener. What sold me to this is the bigger screen with the backlight and the mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

You Alphasmart folk know that you can download a managing software from Renaissance Learning that lets you snag the whole file from your Alphasmart, instead of waiting for it to type? It's a gamechanger!

This is cute, though. Kind of kitschy, but cute.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Hi KG, just followed you back! Love your twitter banner. 

I agree, weird that there are no letters on the keys...maybe the actual product will have the letters??


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

swolf said:


> Since it's called the Hemingwrite, does than mean it translates all of your purple prose into terse sentences, and can survive being dropped when you're drunk?


They may need a disclaimer.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Sara Rosett said:


> Hi KG, just followed you back! Love your twitter banner.
> 
> I agree, weird that there are no letters on the keys...maybe the actual product will have the letters?


Thanks! I didn't even notice the letters are missing.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

This looks very sweet, but also very expensive!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Personally, I'd rather just keep stockpiling Neos and Neo2s until they disappear from eBay .


----------



## LT_Smash (Aug 24, 2014)

It's going to be interesting to see how it's priced mainly because I'm betting the internals are:

Arduino Uno or Mega 2560, ~$50.
WiFi Shield, ~$39.
Screen, looks like e-Ink on the renders but I'd guess ~$50.
Keyboard, Battery, Case, ~$50.

That's assuming they use brand name stuff, if they want to use the clone stuff from China it's more like (and I'm being totally serious, you can check eBay and most have free shipping)

Arudino Uno clone, ~$6
Wifi Shield clone, ~$3
Screen (AlphaSmart 3000 style ~$2, Neo style ~$10, 3.2inch ~$12)
Keyboard, Battery, Case, ~$20

Those are approximately the single unit retail prices and I'm going to guess they, like most companies, are going to use the cheap Chinese parts. So they're looking at a build cost around $40 a unit to clone something like an Alphasmart Neo, they're running a larger screen so perhaps $50.

I'd bet they're going to go "this thing is $500". In which case I may have to start a kickstarter and make a cheaper alternative, it's an easy product to build, it's not costly, and could be sold in the $100 price range for great profits. I could probably build them myself and sell enough to make a living but I can't imagine there's enough demand run a business.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Waaaaaaaaant!  I saw on their Twitter page there is some competition to vote for it to be made.  VOTED!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

E-ink larger screen, wifi access only for writing files, long battery life...shut up and take my money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

E-ink larger screen, wifi access only for writing files, long battery life...shut up and take my money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

But the real question is, can it be painted?


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Lehane said:


> You Alphasmart folk know that you can download a managing software from Renaissance Learning that lets you snag the whole file from your Alphasmart, instead of waiting for it to type? It's a gamechanger!


awwww, but that's half the fun, watching my story type itself into Word - it's also a good way for me to review it and spot errors and bad phrasings.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

LT_Smash said:


> I'd bet they're going to go *"this thing is $500"*. In which case I may have to start a kickstarter and make a cheaper alternative, it's an easy product to build, it's not costly, and could be sold in the* $100 price range for great profits. *I could probably build them myself and sell enough to make a living but I can't imagine there's enough demand run a business.


They'll make a big mistake if they price it higher than $199. With the price of tablets, chromebooks and some laptops going down, this device does NOT have the functionality to warrant a high price.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay, I really want one. I write in Google Docs so the fact that it connects to it for cloud backup is awesome.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

beccaprice said:


> awwww, but that's half the fun, watching my story type itself into Word ...


It takes about 20 to 25 minutes for a full file on my Neo to type itself out, usually not quite 10K words. Here's my dirty little secret. I use my Neo as a timer for my exercise bike.


----------



## bethrevis (Jul 30, 2014)

All this is really making me want either an AlphaSmart or one of these new ones. I heavily use Scrivener, but didn't make the connection that I could, of course, just import the draft _into_ Scrivener after...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Lehane said:


> You Alphasmart folk know that you can download a managing software from Renaissance Learning that lets you snag the whole file from your Alphasmart, instead of waiting for it to type? It's a gamechanger!


True, but you don't get the autocorrect if you paste it into Word. If you let it type, it corrects as it goes, fixing most of the spelling mistakes. If I'm in a hurry I'll use NeoManager, but usually I just set it and let it do it's thing while I do something else. I have found that the cable connection on mine is very sensitive, and if I bump the cable while it's uploading, it loses its place and resets.

NeoManager is great for downloading files to the Neo though.


----------



## r.xiyan (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting, but not as portable as my Neo. I can't imagine throwing that thing into my backpack.

LT_Smash is right, the internals are available off the shelf for any maker types out there. 

I've thought about building a steam-punk themed word processor for the cool factor. Then I realized it's just my brain procrastinating on getting actual writing done (again).


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

bethrevis said:


> All this is really making me want either an AlphaSmart or one of these new ones. I heavily use Scrivener, but didn't make the connection that I could, of course, just import the draft _into_ Scrivener after...


This is what I do. I write lousy drafts on the Neo but I revise well in Scrivener. *Also, I'm a huge fan! I recommend the Across the Universe trilogy to everyone.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't need the cloud. There's no wi-fi at the beach anyway or at any of my other remote locations where I use the Dana. The Dana has slots for little SD cards. So does my desktop. I haven't tried it yet, but I bet that's a good substitute for the slow Send function.

Off to the pool.


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

I have one of the original QuickPad processors; it's similar to AlphaSmart, but the screen only holds 4 lines of text. I recently bought an older AlphaSmart Dana, but it only worked a few weeks. Won't even turn on now. At any rate, I'll definitely keep an eye on this gadget, and probably buy one if not too ridiculous in pricing.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

TattooedWriter said:


> The advantage the Hemingwrite has over the Alphasmart (for me) would be the mechanical keyboard.


The Alphasmarts have mechanical keyboards. And nice ones too.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

All the portability of a laptop, the beautiful display of a Kindle, the online backup of a computer, and the distraction-free writing of a typewriter? Yes, please!

Of course, this is coming from someone who has a Neo for traveling, but actually writes at home on an Olympia electric typewriter that looks like somebody zapped it here straight from 1982.  It's a workhorse and that clackety-clack is the best thing EVAH.  So it looks like that have that particular audience in the bag.

Don't know how big that particular audience is, though...


----------



## Leslye Penelope (Mar 10, 2014)

Like others, I would definitely buy if it's not too crazily priced. I love my Neo, but I'm paranoid about some sort of data loss occurring before I plug it in and transfer into Scrivener. A cloud backup would be lovely!


----------



## CDForness (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's me being a whiny wimp but the website says they will weigh four pounds. That's like four Neo's or sumpin' ain't it?


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

CDF said:


> Here's me being a whiny wimp but the website says they will weigh four pounds. That's like four Neo's or sumpin' ain't it?


I don't think that's being whiny. Weight could be a significant factor for a number of potential customers. Four pounds doesn't sound like much, but it's nothing to balk at if you have to lug it around all day, especially in remote locations where you will possibly be carrying other gear.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

It's a hipster Alphasmart.

=_=


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

ʬ said:


> It's a hipster Alphasmart.
> 
> =_=


Guess I'm a hipster!! 

But I really would love one. Sadly I don't think it's going to be available before Christmas though. =(


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm such a nerd. I totally signed up for their news email and am stalking the Hemnigwrite like a 13-year-old girl after a rock band. They announced preorders will be available next week and just released a picture of the prototype!


__
http://instagr.am/p/vgovynSc9P%2F/


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

We don't have a price yet for it? I'm getting one if it's under a hundred. I'm foolishly hoping it's under 50. I guess being able to get an Alphasmart for $15 spoiled me, lol.

I love my AS, but not having instant save to the cloud worries me all the time! What if I lost it or dropped it in a puddle or it got run over before I got home to save everything? But if the Hemingwrite is priced more like a chromebook I'm going to get over those fears right quick.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Lionel's Mom said:


> We don't have a price yet for it? I'm getting one if it's under a hundred. I'm foolishly hoping it's under 50. I guess being able to get an Alphasmart for $15 spoiled me, lol.
> 
> I love my AS, but not having instant save to the cloud worries me all the time! What if I lost it or dropped it in a puddle or it got run over before I got home to save everything? But if the Hemingwrite is priced more like a chromebook I'm going to get over those fears right quick.


Here's a recent reddit chat with one of the developers.

His answers:



> [-]the_wonda 7 points 1 month ago
> 
> *so many kinda answers:*
> To preface all of your questions, the philosophy behind the device is that it is 100% focused on composition with very limited editing capabilities. The proposed workflow would be to write on the Hemingwrite and then edit with your laptop via Evernote and/or docs. We recognize that this is limiting and that not everybody is bought into this method yet. We may be crazy.
> ...


Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/2jbmuz/set_your_thoughts_free_hemingwrite/


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for that, Chrissy! 

Aww, probably more than a hundred, then.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Lionel's Mom said:


> Thanks for that, Chrissy!
> 
> Aww, probably more than a hundred, then.


The cheapest new mechanical keyboards cost abot $70 and the prices go up a lot from there. Even with a terrible keyboard, there's no way this would cost under $50 or $100. Tech is never cheap, and cheap is also dependent on mass production. Quality costs a lot. The Alphasmarts when new sold for roughly $300.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Woah that's cool! Good find


----------



## GTC (Dec 18, 2013)

It's pretty and I'm shallow, I want one.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Greenthecolour said:


> It's pretty and I'm shallow, I want one.


Nothing shallow about a highly functional device that's built to last. It is also pretty and shiny, which I like too.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

KateDanley said:


> I'm such a nerd. I totally signed up for their news email and am stalking the Hemnigwrite like a 13-year-old girl after a rock band. They announced preorders will be available next week and just released a picture of the prototype!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/vgovynSc9P%2F/


I'm on their mailing list too. I definitely want one. But I'm not sure would purchase the first generation. Because I'm not the early adopter type. I like to wait at least one generation so the developer could work the kinks out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Six weeks battery life is way better than my Dana, but a lot less than my AS 3000. 

If it has a clickety clackety keyboard, I'd have to say no. That was a big problem with my 3000. Too noisy to take it to the library or the doc's office.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

swolf said:


> Since it's called the Hemingwrite, does than mean it translates all of your purple prose into terse sentences, and can survive being dropped when you're drunk?


No. It only allows you to type simple words, and only while drinking.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

artan said:


> I'm on their mailing list too. I definitely want one. But I'm not sure would purchase the first generation. Because I'm not the early adopter type. I like to wait at least one generation so the developer could work the kinks out.


That's how I normally do things as well, but in this case I'm willing to shell out money to support them so a second generation is possible.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Six weeks battery life is way better than my Dana, but a lot less than my AS 3000.
> 
> If it has a clickety clackety keyboard, I'd have to say no. That was a big problem with my 3000. Too noisy to take it to the library or the doc's office.


They're using Cherry key switches so quiet is possible. If not as an option then by installing key dampeners.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I would like one. I love my Neo, but since they're not making them anymore...I'd like one of these too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> They're using Cherry key switches so quiet is possible. If not as an option then by installing key dampeners.


We'll see. I'm not rushing out to buy one when it becomes available. I've been reading some blogs about it, including engadget and nothing impresses me so far. Except for battery life. I'm really happy with my Dana and I just got rechargeable batteries, so that should help a lot.

I'll probably end up buying a Neo or Dana every six months or so.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We'll see. I'm not rushing out to buy one when it becomes available. I've been reading some blogs about it, including engadget and nothing impresses me so far. Except for battery life. I'm really happy with my Dana and I just got rechargeable batteries, so that should help a lot.
> 
> I'll probably end up buying a Neo or Dana every six months or so.


Different strokes for different folks. I've always liked the principle of the Alphasmarts and have tried them (every model in fact) but never liked the keyboards or tiny screens. Small screen is okay, tiny not so much for me. So this machine with cloud backup and a mechanical keyboard is right up my alley. Of course, I do collect vintage mechanical typewriters, so that's not surprising.

The irony is that I'll buy one but I'm not sure how much I will use it. My process these days is a combination of handwriting and dictation. I don't even use the keyboard for edits. Still, nice to have options.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I've always liked the principle of the Alphasmarts and have tried them (every model in fact) but never liked the keyboards or tiny screens. Small screen is okay, tiny not so much for me. So this machine with cloud backup and a mechanical keyboard is right up my alley. Of course, I do collect vintage mechanical typewriters, so that's not surprising.
> 
> The irony is that I'll buy one but I'm not sure how much I will use it. My process these days is a combination of handwriting and dictation. I don't even use the keyboard for edits. Still, nice to have options.


New toys are always fun.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

After losing several thousand words on my Alphasmart due to the memory card going belly up, the Cloud functionality looks awesome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne Victory said:


> After losing several thousand words on my Alphasmart due to the memory card going belly up, the Cloud functionality looks awesome.


I've had a couple of near misses with the 3000 but no problems with the Dana so far.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

EEEEEEEP!!! They just put up a countdown clock to the pre-order! I haven't felt this excited about a release since Harry Potter.

http://hemingwrite.com/


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

KateDanley said:


> EEEEEEEP!!! They just put up a countdown clock to the pre-order! I haven't felt this excited about a release since Harry Potter.
> 
> http://hemingwrite.com/


What the heck does that countdown say? I can't read it on my iPhone.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

One day... thirteen hours... zero minutes... twenty-two seconds... twenty-one seconds... twenty seconds...


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

KateDanley said:


> One day... thirteen hours... zero minutes... twenty-two seconds... twenty-one seconds... twenty seconds...


Ooh, sweet. I can't wait, either.


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm waiting to see how much it costs.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've had a couple of near misses with the 3000 but no problems with the Dana so far.


I'll add that I've had my Neo for 10 years and haven't had a problem with the memory either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jim Johnson said:


> I'll add that I've had my Neo for 10 years and haven't had a problem with the memory either.


Does your NEO have a backup battery? My 3000 did, but I don't think the Dana does.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Does your NEO have a backup battery? My 3000 did, but I don't think the Dana does.


It uses the rechargeable battery pack. I don't know if that matters.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

swolf said:


> Since it's called the Hemingwrite, does than mean it translates all of your purple prose into terse sentences, and can survive being dropped when you're drunk?


It only lets you type if you're standing up or shooting an elephant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jim Johnson said:


> It uses the rechargeable battery pack. I don't know if that matters.


No, I'm talking about a button backup battery, so that if my regular batteries run out, I don't lose my work. On the Dana, if I'm changing batteries, I've only got 30 seconds to do so before I lose all my work.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, I'm talking about a button backup battery, so that if my regular batteries run out, I don't lose my work. On the Dana, if I'm changing batteries, I've only got 30 seconds to do so before I lose all my work.


Horrifying. I don't know if the Neo using six AA batteries has the same issue or not. I've used the rechargable batteries for the life of the Neo and have never lost a file.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## CASD57 (May 3, 2014)

Jim Johnson said:


> Horrifying. I don't know if the Neo using six AA batteries has the same issue or not. I've used the rechargable batteries for the life of the Neo and have never lost a file.


Use a SD Card..save your work to it and you'll never lose your work...On the Dana of course..the Neo doesn't have the slot


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Just signed up for the mailing list too! I'd imagine they'll be comparable to the alpha smart in price new...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CASD57 said:


> Use a SD Card..save your work to it and you'll never lose your work...On the Dana of course..the Neo doesn't have the slot


Perfect. Why didn't I think of that? Now all I have to do is find the slot. (jk-ing)

That'll work.


----------



## CASD57 (May 3, 2014)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Perfect. Why didn't I think of that? Now all I have to do is find the slot. (jk-ing)
> 
> That'll work.


Just a reminder on the Dana's they say a 2gb card will work..but I couldn't get several to work.. but I had a 512mb Micro-sd and a Micro to Standard SD adapter and it works great.. So get a 512mb or less SD card and you should be fine..


----------



## O. Oliver (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, looks like the Hemingwrite has an actual Kickstarter Campaign. For the low, low price of $369 you can preorder your hemingwrite for $130 off the retail price.

I think I'll just buy a tablet with a keyboard attachment...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

O. Oliver said:


> Well, looks like the Hemingwrite has an actual Kickstarter Campaign. For the low, low price of $369 you can preorder your hemingwrite for $130 off the retail price.
> 
> I think I'll just buy a tablet with a keyboard attachment...


I'm getting a bad feeling about this like they've been advertising a product they don't really even have ready for market.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

O. Oliver said:


> Well, looks like the Hemingwrite has an actual Kickstarter Campaign. For the low, low price of $369 you can preorder your hemingwrite for $130 off the retail price.
> 
> I think I'll just buy a tablet with a keyboard attachment...


Ouch. The preorder price is about what I thought the standard price would be. But that's life when you try to put together quality components and you don't have volume working in your favor. Imagine how much an iPhone would cost if instead of millions they manufactured thousands.

It's going to be out of my price range since I write by hand and dictate. A year ago I might would've gone for that price, but my needs have changed. If it were somewhat lower, I'd try to spring for it to support the idea, which I like. At this amount, I can't rationalize it. I'd need a huge sales boost for that.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm getting a bad feeling about this like they've been advertising a product they don't really even have ready for market.


They don't have it ready. Hence, the kick starter. But this isn't unusual. A startup niche tech company needs funding somehow. Kickstarter is great for that. And it's definitely niche. There's a reason Alphasmart went out of business. Once they lost the education market, they were done.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> There's a reason Alphasmart went out of business. Once they lost the education market, they were done.


Damn shame too. They made a great product. I'm tempted to buy a second Neo just in case mine fails at some point.


----------



## GTC (Dec 18, 2013)

If the price had been lower or the shipping date had been sooner I'd have gone for it, but paying that much now for something I'm not going to get for 9-10 months is too rich for my blood and my patience. Looks like they're doing really well on the Kickstarter already though, so good for them!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> They don't have it ready. Hence, the kick starter. But this isn't unusual. A startup niche tech company needs funding somehow. Kickstarter is great for that. And it's definitely niche. There's a reason Alphasmart went out of business. Once they lost the education market, they were done.


According to alphasmart, they didn't think there was any market for it once people started buying tablets.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> According to alphasmart, they didn't think there was any market for it once people started buying tablets.


I wonder if the Hemingwrite has any real/great success will that cause the Alphasmart people to reconsider?


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Jim Johnson said:


> Damn shame too. They made a great product. I'm tempted to buy a second Neo just in case mine fails at some point.


It really is the best little machine. So sturdy. Going to give mine a hug and maybe buy a backup too. That hemingwrite is more than a "pretty okay" laptop. I can use my self control to stay off the interweb for that kind of money.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I wonder if the Hemingwrite has any real/great success will that cause the Alphasmart people to reconsider?


I honestly don't think it could. The Alphasmarts aren't going to appeal to as many people as the Hemingwrite. The tech and the look is dated now. They'd have to update and enter a niche market against another competitor. I just can't see that happening. Education was their thing, and tablets and Chromebooks have taken over there.

The Hemingwrite is benefitting from coverage on evey major tech site. Catching their attention twice for basically the same thing would require some slick marketing.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I wonder if the Hemingwrite has any real/great success will that cause the Alphasmart people to reconsider?


Can't see why we'd have to.  I'm sure AS writers and HW writers can co-exist. Whatever tech you use to get words out of your head and written is fine by me. I like my Neo and I see nothing about the Hemingwrite that would encourage me to switch.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm hoping the price would go down later. I can't justify spending that kind of money when I'm barely in the black.


----------



## Chris Lord (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll do what I've always done.

Let the early adopters pay the big price tag, and only after that, will I consider it after the price falls, and after that maybe pick one up as the company is closing them out.

I so wish it was more affordable, and hope they make it, but its just to much of a niche market. Give me $500 to spend on something tech and I and everyone else will go with something that will serve us on broader terms than the narrowness of the Hemingwrite.

Like I said in another place... I'll heat a knife, scribble in the case, and rename my Neo.... HemingNeo! Cause I think Ernest would like that!


----------



## CASD57 (May 3, 2014)

I've got two Dana's and a Neo I'm good until they go on sale on ebay...


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

That was the price tag that I was afraid of. I might as well just buy a new computer.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Chrissy said:


> I wonder if the Hemingwrite has any real/great success will that cause *the Alphasmart people to reconsider?*
> 
> 
> Jim Johnson said:
> ...


When I referenced Alphasmart I was speaking of the company that once manufactured the NEO, Dana not the users. 

I was just wondering aloud, if the Alphasmart manufacturers would consider updating the NEO/Dana if the Hemingwrite proved the writer market was profitable since they mainly focused on the Education field (which they lost) in the past.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

At those prices, I'll stick with my Neo, my Smith Corona, my Mac, my tablet, and my three PCs.

Geez, like I need something else with which to write.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ty Johnston said:


> At those prices, I'll stick with my Neo, my Smith Corona, my Mac, my tablet, and my three PCs.
> 
> Geez, like I need something else with which to write.


The only other thing I need to write is time.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The main feature that would attract me is the e-ink display, like the ones on ereaders, with front light, which would make writing in sunlight or darker rooms possible.

Other than that it seems a bit overpriced when you can buy a Chromebook, or a cheap Windows lightweight laptop (on which you can easily install Linux).

On a cheap ($200) Chromebook with an autonomy of over 7 hours you could go for e.g. *StackEdit* which will save your files locally (yes, on a Chromebook), synchronize them with DropBox and backup to Google Drive. You'll have a bigger screen too, but one that's harder to read than e-ink displays.

Exactly the same goes for the new ultra-cheap laptops that can run Windows or Linux.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andrew Ashling said:


> The main feature that would attract me is the e-ink display, like the ones on ereaders, with front light, which would make writing in sunlight or darker rooms possible.


As long as I keep fresh batteries in my Dana, I can work outside.


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier (Nov 19, 2014)

If you want to back the Kickstarter for the Hemingwrite, it's here: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adamleeb/hemingwrite-a-distraction-free-digital-typewriter

I initially backed it at the $369 level (actually $384, because of $15 shipping), but I've since gotten an Alphasmart Neo2, so I reduced my pledge to $5. I think it's a great device; it has most of the features that Alphasmart users have been asking for, _*BUT*_ it's going to retail for $500! Yes, it's better than an Alphasmart (heavier, too), but is it $475 worth of better?

I really don't think so. At that price point, they are not going to get very many takers. If they can get it down to about $150, they'll have lots of happy customers.

Also, it looks like the inventors are sticking hard to allowing for no more than three files to exist on the Hemingwrite at once. This will severely mitigate its usefulness to students and to writers who have more than three active projects they want to be able to work on away from the desk and/or internet.


----------



## Robert_V_Frazier (Nov 19, 2014)

Andrew Ashling said:


> The main feature that would attract me is the e-ink display, like the ones on ereaders, with front light, which would make writing in sunlight or darker rooms possible.


The Hemingwrite does not have any kind of light for the screen. Not backlit, no lights on the side of the display, nothing. So far, the inventors are not even considering adding any kind of light to it. So it'll be quite a bit easier on the eyes in bright light than an Alphasmart, but not one whit better in a dark room.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

It's a pity they won't include arrow keys, otherwise this would have been the perfect machine for me. As I like to cycle back and do some minor editing before trudging ahead, the Hemingwrite won't be much use to me without a moving cursor. I hope they change their minds as I think lots of writers would like to see this basic functionality included.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Jos Van Brussel said:


> It's a pity they won't include arrow keys, otherwise this would have been the perfect machine for me. As I like to cycle back and do some minor editing before trudging ahead, the Hemingwrite won't be much use to me without a moving cursor. I hope they change their minds as I think lots of writers would like to see this basic functionality included.


I agree. I really don't understand why they are resisting. I mean even with a typewriter you could go back and fix things.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> I agree. I really don't understand why they are resisting. I mean even with a typewriter you could go back and fix things.


Yes, it seems odd to exclude a large part of their target demographic from the get-go. Some commenters said they don't want the Hemingwrite turned into another laptop, but arrow keys are a pretty basic thing. Even when I used to work on a typewriter, my little bottle of Tipp-Ex (whiteout) was my best friend. They did say they might include a moving cursor in something called the SDK. Apparently so programmers can change things around and customize stuff. But as I'm no hacker, I doubt if I'll ever dive under the hood to try and fix things. So I guess I'll just wait and see and hope (and pray! LOL) that they see reason and add four little keys .


----------



## Becca Fanning (May 17, 2014)

I'm particularly concerned about their mandatory software backend that shuffles data from the Hemingwrite to Dropbox, Google Docs, etc. They say that it's "open" but they never say that it's free. I think this service is going to have some monthly or yearly fee. I don't think there is a USB port or any other way to get your data off the Hemingwrite besides this service.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

Becca Fanning said:


> I don't think there is a USB port or any other way to get your data off the Hemingwrite besides this service.


There is a USB port, and the possibility to save your work on a computer by physically connecting them. This in case there's no WIFI available. Some people have been asking for the possibility to save to a USB stick but this seems hardly necessary.


----------



## markmapstone (Jan 5, 2015)

Interesting and ugly. 

Personally, when I write in a coffee shop I want to be invisible so I don't get bugged by anyone. This thing has great features, but it looks bizarre as hell, and I'll probably have all manner of people staring and asking questions. It looks like a toy company designed it, and music will come out of each key as I hit them. Currently, they couldn't pay me to use one. 

Can I get an amen? Or am I the only one with design issues? 


-------------------

Apologies for everything: I'm British.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

markmapstone said:


> Can I get an amen? Or am I the only one with design issues?


I quite like the design, actually. But then I write at home, so I don't have the coffee shop crowd to consider .


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

markmapstone said:


> Interesting and ugly.
> 
> Personally, when I write in a coffee shop I want to be invisible so I don't get bugged by anyone. This thing has great features, but it looks bizarre as hell, and I'll probably have all manner of people staring and asking questions. It looks like a toy company designed it, and music will come out of each key as I hit them. Currently, they couldn't pay me to use one.
> 
> ...


It's true people sometimes ask about my Alphasmart when I'm out in public. I don't love that, but just answer quickly that it keeps me from having to worry about spotty wi-fi or keeps me focused on my task. Most people will then say they need to get one too, and leave me alone.


----------



## markmapstone (Jan 5, 2015)

Lionel's Mom said:


> It's true people sometimes ask about my Alphasmart when I'm out in public. I don't love that, but just answer quickly that it keeps me from having to worry about spotty wi-fi or keeps me focused on my task. Most people will then say they need to get one too, and leave me alone.


Yeah, I'm fine with the Alphasmart, but the Hemingwrite? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Jos Van Brussel said:


> Yes, it seems odd to exclude a large part of their target demographic from the get-go. Some commenters said they don't want the Hemingwrite turned into another laptop, but arrow keys are a pretty basic thing. Even when I used to work on a typewriter, my little bottle of Tipp-Ex (whiteout) was my best friend. *They did say they might include a moving cursor in something called the SDK. Apparently so programmers can change things around and customize stuff. But as I'm no hacker, I doubt if I'll ever dive under the hood to try and fix things.* So I guess I'll just wait and see and hope (and pray! LOL) that they see reason and add four little keys .


When I read about a possible software solution (using the CTRL key like Wordstar use to many many moons ago.  ) I assumed they/the creators meant they would include the software functionality when they released the first version.

Did you see the first video for people who write screenplays and such?

There was a ton of special coding to auto format the text. My gosh, that really seems like a low software functionality priority.

If they can add that stuff in the first go, I think cursor up, cursor down, cursor left, cursor tight, page up and page down should merit inclusion and not wait for outside hackers to do it.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> If they can add that stuff in the first go, I think cursor up, cursor down, cursor left, cursor tight, page up and page down should merit inclusion and not wait for outside hackers to do it.


I hope so. If they're targeting screenwriters, they definitely have to add this functionality. I don't know any screenwriter who can write a script in one fell swoop without having to back up from time to time and change a piece of description, a character name or add a bit of set-up or foreshadowing.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe we're supposed to look at the Hemingwrite as a first draft device. You know, let the words flow, and never mind the polishing. Nevertheless, for someone as typo-prone as I am the absence of keyboard navigation keys would soon become irritating.

The absence of backlight is a drawback as well.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Maybe we're supposed to look at the Hemingwrite as a first draft device. You know, let the words flow, and never mind the polishing.


Yes, that's exactly what the creators are envisioning. A first draft device without editing capabilities. Unfortunately for that price I'd like a more fully fledged product so I guess that leaves me out at this stage.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Maybe we're supposed to look at the Hemingwrite as a first draft device. You know, let the words flow, and never mind the polishing. Nevertheless, for someone as typo-prone as I am the absence of keyboard navigation keys would soon become irritating.
> 
> The absence of backlight is a drawback as well.


Neo doesn't have a backlight either, but I'm grateful it has arrow keys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

markmapstone said:


> Interesting and ugly.
> 
> Personally, when I write in a coffee shop I want to be invisible so I don't get bugged by anyone. This thing has great features, but it looks bizarre as hell, and I'll probably have all manner of people staring and asking questions. It looks like a toy company designed it, and music will come out of each key as I hit them. Currently, they couldn't pay me to use one.
> 
> ...


It looks somewhat like the old, flat portable typewriters. My big issue is the clickety-clacking of the keys. Besides, I'm happy with my alphasmart and the price on this thing is just to high. Maybe when they work out all the kinks in two or three years and lower the price, I might go for it. But not clickety-clacking keys. Ever.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

This thing is hell of expensive and isn't even available until August of 2015 through kickstarter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

lilywhite said:


> Now, see, when I'm doing in-depth first draft writing, I actually have a little .exe I run that makes clickety-clack noises while I'm typing.  Different (key)strokes for different folks!


When I'm waiting for a doc appt or whatever, and I use the 3000 with the clickety-clacking keys, I get dirty looks. That's one of the reasons I stopped using the 3000 and got a Dana. I think I'm going to try a Neo next.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

lilywhite said:


> Yeah, my clickety-clacking is audio, not physical, so it plays through the headphones. Otherwise I might be in the market for a new boyfriend.


Good thinking.


----------

